

Slim Your Wallet - bekaus
http://bellroy.com/pages/slim-your-wallet

======
walletwanter
Gotta say, I'm fairly disappointed with Bellroys attempt at manufacturing a
slim wallet.

Love the concept of a thin small wallet. Love many things about their Note
Sleeve attempt. Displeased with it's dimensions.

It's at least 10% bigger then an existing 10 year old Polo Ralph Lauren wallet
that does exactly the same thing:

Note Sleeve: 9.1cm x 10.1cm Polo Ralph Lauren: 8.25cm x 9.25cm (10 years old
and no longer in production)

[http://imgur.com/Rs5x978,M33vuyf](http://imgur.com/Rs5x978,M33vuyf)
[http://imgur.com/Rs5x978,M33vuyf#1](http://imgur.com/Rs5x978,M33vuyf#1)

* Standard credit card: 5.5cm x 8.5cm

All the alternative stuff out there looks even bigger then Bellroy:

[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/667392092/slimfold-
micro...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/667392092/slimfold-micro-a-
super-thin-wallet-stitched-from-t)

[http://www.amazon.com/Leather-Sport-Wallet-ALL-ETT-
Billfolds...](http://www.amazon.com/Leather-Sport-Wallet-ALL-ETT-
Billfolds/dp/B002902QYW/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1323381908&sr=8-6)

Ugh, was so excited that someone was finally going to create something better.
So disheartening because the ralph lauren wallet is no longer in production
and if Bellroy had put a little extra effort into making their product
smaller, it would be perfect.

rant over.

~~~
RangerRick
Hey walletwanter, have you checked out the two Bellroy wallets which are
slimmer than the Note Sleeve? Seems only fair you'd compare the slimmest
Bellroy with the slimmest of the competition. The Slim Sleeve looks closest to
your old Ralph Lauren and it's dimensions are smaller (7.3cm x 10cm).

The Card Sleeve is the slimmest on offer followed by the Slim Sleeve. Check
them out: [http://bellroy.com/wallets/card-sleeve-
wallet](http://bellroy.com/wallets/card-sleeve-wallet)
[http://bellroy.com/wallets/slim-sleeve-
wallet](http://bellroy.com/wallets/slim-sleeve-wallet)

Disclaimer: I do some work for Bellroy.

